# Soaking Kanger coils in vodka for a month



## Franky (14/10/14)

Hi guys, I left about 8 coils to soak for a month; at the moment they've been drying for 4 days after being washed in hot water. Anyone else think this is excessive or might not be safe to use?


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/10/14)

Franky said:


> Hi guys, I left about 8 coils to soak for a month; at the moment they've been drying for 4 days after being washed in hot water. Anyone else think this is excessive or might not be safe to use?


Its a tried and tested method. As long as they rinsed well you good to go.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (14/10/14)

I think soaking for a day is enough.

Edit: Sorry, I thought it was normal atomizers.


----------



## Andre (14/10/14)

Soaking for a day should be enough, but soaking for a month should do no harm. I have left many such coil in the vodka for extended periods. Just rinse well to get rid of any vodka. Dry and Bob is your uncle.


----------



## Franky (14/10/14)

@zadiac, @Andre I kind of forgot about them as that is around the time I got my Nautilus Mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (14/10/14)

Franky said:


> @zadiac, @Andre I kind of forgot about them as that is around the time I got my Nautilus Mini



Totally understandable


----------



## Rock Mauritius Radio (14/10/14)

I have been soaking one in water for a couple of days now. Will that harm it? Also why vodka? Will rubbing alcohol work as well?


----------



## Andre (14/10/14)

Rock Mauritius Radio said:


> I have been soaking one in water for a couple of days now. Will that harm it? Also why vodka? Will rubbing alcohol work as well?


Should not harm it. Rubbing alcohol works as well as vodka, just rinse well after soaking.


----------



## Rock Mauritius Radio (14/10/14)

Thanks for the reply. I have heard that this method only helps them last an extra week.


----------



## Eequinox (12/8/15)

ok noobie question why soak then at all ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (12/8/15)

To clean them. Commercial coils are expensive and if you can clean and re-use them, why not?


----------



## Eequinox (12/8/15)

zadiac said:


> To clean them. Commercial coils are expensive and if you can clean and re-use them, why not?


ah ok cool to know giving that a bash on the two twisp edge coils that i replaced that tasted burnt you never know


----------



## Average vapor Joe (12/8/15)

zadiac said:


> To clean them. Commercial coils are expensive and if you can clean and re-use them, why not?




#clean and re-use


----------



## Eequinox (12/8/15)

ah now that makie more sense lol


----------



## Blu_Marlin (12/8/15)

Eequinox said:


> ok noobie question why soak then at all ?



Lets say for example you have 4 coils that’s soaked and dried. If each has a weeks worth of reuse then that’s four weeks worth of reuse. Now if you had eight coils that’s two months of reuse.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eequinox (12/8/15)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Lets say for example you have 4 coils that’s soaked and dried. If each has a weeks worth of reuse then that’s four weeks worth of reuse. Now if you had eight coils that’s two months of reuse.


noted and is definately worth the try

Reactions: Like 1


----------

